# Wink's Showdeo Gorse



## wantminimore (Aug 16, 2007)

I've posted this on the mini board as well.

Does anybody here know of this horse Wink's Showdeo Gorse? Any info would be appreciated.

TIA

Leslie


----------



## Lewella (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow, that's a Winkelman pony I've never heard of! Here's her pedigree and progeny reports:

ASPC - 132433A WINKS SHOWDEO GORSE

Sex: MARE Color: BLACK & WHITE

Height: Mane & Tail: BLACK & WHITE

Date Foaled: 07/01/1978 Markings (1):

Date Registered: 12/31/1978 Markings (2):

Current Owner: RANDY STADE Markings (3):

Breeder: BILL WINKELMAN Markings (4):

--------21574 SILVER SUNLIGHT

-----108558 SILVER SUNLIGHT CADET

--------45945 FLAME'S MISS SANTA-MARIA

--127963A CADET'S DANNY SUNLIGHT

--------37227 SNOWCREST GOLDEN FLASH

-----93811 DENNY'S RIO RITO

--------30084 GLAD ACRES BRIGHT STAR

--------25251A SILVER MANE'S DESIGN

-----117698A WINK'S SHOWDEO KID

--------30351A WINK'S COED

--130581A WINK'S SHOWDEO PRESTIGE

--------120563 WINK'S SHOWDEO HERITAGE

-----128002A WINK'S CHARMER

--------59306 WINK'S SPARKLE

143551A PAINTED DIABLO PRINCESS KC, FOALED: 08/08/1995

134429A WINK'S CHIC-A-DEE, FOALED: 05/28/1982


----------



## wantminimore (Aug 18, 2007)

Lewella, thank you for the help




.

I just got a new mini mare and Wink's Showdeo Gorse is on her papers as greatgrandmother. It also shows that Wink's Showdeo Gorse had a colt by the name of Bullitt 29532B, I wonder why it didn't show on the progeny report.

Do you happen to know of these other Wink horses?

Winks Tabernacle

Wink's Zion

I'd love to see pics of them if anybody has any.

Thanks again,

Leslie


----------



## Lewella (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Leslie,

I only pulled up her ASPC progeny report which won't show foals that were registered only with AMHR. And, if she was't AMHR registered but her daughter was hardshipped then she won't show up in the AMHR database. Right now the online studbook isn't coming up for me so I can't look up the other two. Will try again tomorrow!

Lewella


----------



## hhpminis (Aug 26, 2007)

Winks Zion is found in the AMHR studbook but not ASPC. Here it is

AMHR - 6015A WINK'S ZION

Sex: STALLION Color: BUCKSKIN

Height: 30.75" Mane & Tail: BLACK

Date Foaled: 06/21/1985 Markings (1):

Date Registered: 01/17/1986 Markings (2):

Current Owner: BILL WINKELMAN Markings (3):

Breeder: BILL WINKELMAN Markings (4):

Click on any registered animal to view it's details and pedigree.

63A "CHOCOLATICO" 30.50"

1149A BONNIE'S BOY VB 33.00"

227A BONNIE A 32.50"

2342A ACE OF SPADES VB 31.50"

UNREGISTERED SIRE

20A LIL' PONDEROSA VELVET 32.00"

UNREGISTERED DAM

UNREGISTERED DAM

Winks Tabernacle is a daughter of Winks Zion

AMHR - 23664B WINKS TABERNACLE

Sex: MARE Color: SEAL BROWN

Height: 36.00" Mane & Tail: BLACK

Date Foaled: 05/14/1990 Markings (1): STAR;

Date Registered: 01/31/1991 Markings (2):

Current Owner: CRYSTAL GLADDING Markings (3):

Breeder: BILL WINKELMAN Markings (4):

Click on any registered animal to view it's details and pedigree.

1149A BONNIE'S BOY VB 33.00"

2342A ACE OF SPADES VB 31.50"

20A LIL' PONDEROSA VELVET 32.00"

6015A WINK'S ZION 30.75"

UNREGISTERED DAM

UNREGISTERED DAM


----------



## wantminimore (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you both very much for the help.

Leslie


----------

